# Can dogs get stung by stinging nettles?



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

My Staffy has a few patches of lumpy skin on his belly, I dont know if dogs can be allergic to plants etc.. But my garden is :blush: kinda overgrown in places with stingers and long grass and weeds..

Im going to take him to the vets this week, but i just wanted to ask on here first!
I know staffys can have skin problems and hopefully we havent got a big prob with him.. His coat is fine, shiny.. and he is in good health, just hes going a bit lumpy, and they are kinda raised lumps..


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

I'm not certain, but none of our dogs are bothered by stingy nettles, infact they can just walk through them without noticing. So it could be another toxic plant, that caused the lump or rash.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

my cats dooo, not that that helps.. lol


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

My sister's dog gets nettle rash in his groin region as he keeps cocking his leg on them!

Jo


----------



## tplatts98 (Jun 29, 2008)

yes they can sam (my dog (alsation)) got stung yesterday when we went to the park and slipped into the pond


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Mine are invincible then :2thumb:

But it must be certain breeds then, cause my jack russell, and labrador, dont even realize if they go through nettles.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

mrfluff said:


> My sister's dog gets nettle rash in his groin region as he keeps cocking his leg on them!
> 
> Jo


Poor, poor sod. 






:lol2:


----------



## Corn-Znake-Neil (May 17, 2009)

I think my springers eat the nettles..


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Poor, poor sod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yet he keeps doing it, what a prat :lol2::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

kellysmith1976 said:


> My Staffy has a few patches of lumpy skin on his belly, I dont know if dogs can be allergic to plants etc.. But my garden is :blush: kinda overgrown in places with stingers and long grass and weeds..
> 
> Im going to take him to the vets this week, but i just wanted to ask on here first!
> I know staffys can have skin problems and hopefully we havent got a big prob with him.. His coat is fine, shiny.. and he is in good health, just hes going a bit lumpy, and they are kinda raised lumps..


 Certain breeds like staffies and boxers with thin coats can indeed suffer badly when stung by stinging nettles.
Perhaps it might give you an incentive to get the garden in some mkind of order which will also make your neighbours happier if they have decent gardens as it means your nettles and weeds won't be seeding themselves in their gardens.
When they get stung it can look quite alarming with massive bumps on them. A warm bath may help ease the discomfort.
Never quite understood why people who hate gardens, get themselves houses with gardens instead of a nice flat :lol2:


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

My staffie is fine with nettles he just walks through them AND rolls in them so i doubt he is being stung he's a wimp to he would yelp if anything hurt him in the slightest


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

I am in the middle of redesigning my garden for my tortoises.. And i have started at the top, My garden is fantastic and about 140' long, I have done the first bit but there is about 20' of long grass and stingers at the bottom of garden.. Its on my to-do list.. Now though it has been bumped to the top of it!!

My staffy is neutered so his fur is almost bald on his tummy, and yes exactly like your dog there is sore lumps in his groin area.. Although he only cocks his leg occasionally now.. 
Will keep a close eye, sort my garden and see if that helps!!


----------



## XstephanieXkX (Nov 14, 2008)

I was sitting for my brothers dog Lexie whos a staff and she was out in the garden and she came in and i noticed a few lumps appearing on her head n i was like wtf then really quickly loads more appeared until she actually looked really scary she was actin fine although she looked awful i freaked out took her to the vets and he gave her a jag n said she had eaten sum plant in the garden n took an allergic reaction to it so id just get ur bum down to the vets just incase! xx


----------



## Claire Bear (May 21, 2009)

mythicdawn07 said:


> My staffie is fine with nettles he just walks through them AND rolls in them so i doubt he is being stung he's a wimp to he would yelp if anything hurt him in the slightest


Our boxers are fine with nettles aswell, one of ours is a big wimp he'd yelp too if he got stung by them.


----------



## 02thompson (Jun 1, 2009)

*sraffy*

i hav a white staffy n she come out in lumps under her coat n wen a took her 2 the vets they sed it was sum sort ov an elergic reaction off nettles n beez etc they told me 2 giv her piritin sorry about spelling hope this helps


----------

